# I have the cutest Maltese-Yorkie in the world.



## dogwhisperer09 (Aug 16, 2009)

My dog is a Maltese-Yorkie mix...please vote for my dog in the cutest dog competition! I think she can win  Thanks!!

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=512FA7DA8FC9F28124D0B1F24CEC28D3


----------



## Louise 81 (Aug 15, 2009)

I voted,Hope she wins


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

You got my vote!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I beg to differ! Ms. Sannabelle Maximus would sweep the competition, but she has deemed not to enter. 

It's funny how different two Maltese/Yorkie mixes can look, though.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

It's amussing how people join the DFs just to say "vote my dog cutest dog."

Not to mention we had a member who's actually active here like last week post requesting votes, so they could donate money to their local shelters.


----------



## dogwhisperer09 (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks for voting, guys! you are the best!


----------

